# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  دستگاه های تشخیص اثر انگشت

## feri_sharp

سلام دوستان.
من دارم یک پروژه با VB.net انجام میدم، که در اون باید از دستگاه های تشخیص اثر انگشت استفاده کنم.
می خواستم بدونم غالبا خروجی این دستگاه های اثر انگشت چیه؟ مثل دستگاه بارکد خوان، Text بر می گردونه یا اینکه عکس می فرسته.
و اینکه اگر میشه دوستان یک دستگاه تشخیص اثر انگشت خوب برای یک مدرسه به من مععرفی کنن که کار کردن باهاش هم راحت باشه.

ممنون.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Felony

خیر ، عکسی در کار نیست ، خودشون SDK دارن و میتونید خیلی راحت باهاشون ارتباط برقرار کنید .

----------


## feri_sharp

دوست عزیز، میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ شما قبلا باهاشون کار کردین؟
آخه من قرار نیست اصلا دستگاه رو ببینم، ولی طبق مشخصاب قرار باهاش کار کنم.
دستگاه رو من نمی خرم من این پروژه رو دارم برای کسی داخل یک شهر دیگه کار می کنم. قراره که یک دستگاه خوب بهش معرفی کنم، و پروژه  رو هم برای اون دستگاه Set کنم.
خروجی شون رو مثلا توی VB.net چجوری باید پردازش کنم؟

----------


## Felony

بدون دستگاه میخواین برنامه وابسته به دستگاه رو بنویسین ؟! عجب !
خروجیشون بر حسب نوعشون فرق میکنه ولی در هر صورت نیازی نیست شما کار خاصی بکنید ، SDK یکسری توابع در اختیار شما میزاره که میتونید مثلا باهاش اثر انگشت رو اسکن و ذخیره کنید .

من با چند مدل Toshiba کار کردم که مدل هایی عمومی نیستن و تو بازار نمیتونید پیداشون کنید ، اونهایی که من کار کردم اثر انگشت ها رو به صورت یک Stream تحویل میداد که خیلی راحت تو بانک ذخیرشون میکردم و برای چک کردن هم اثر انگشتی که دستگاه در ال حاظر خونده بود رو با اثر انگشت های داخل بانک بررسی میکردم .

البته اون دستگاهی که من باهاش کار میکردم خودش قابلیت ذخیره اطلاعات در بانک SQLite رو داشت ، ولی تقریبا  SDK همه دستگاه های اثر انگشت خوان روند مشابهی دارن .

----------


## feri_sharp

پس حله
ممنون دوست عزیز.

----------


## feri_sharp

قیمت هاشون توی چه رنجی هست؟
و اینکنه به نظرتون FS80 خوبه؟ اینم مشخصاتش:

لینک

----------


## mdehganr

سلام دوستان 

ممنون میشم اگر کسی اطلاعات بیشتری راجب این تاپیک عنوان کنه، من هم قراره با یک دستگاه اسکنر اثر انگشت کار کنم و با C#‎ در محیط وب برنامه نویسیش کنم.
لطفا یک مدل از این دستگاهها رو که قیمتش هم خوب باشه پیشنهاد بدید.

تشکر

----------

